# AMT Electronics makes solid-state equivalent of 6L6 and 12AX7 tubes



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw this yesterday, and Im surprised it hasnt been posted.
It's on their facebook, but not on their site.

They're planning for a spring production.

Obviously a cad rendering, but you can see whats goin on.






https://docs.google.com/document/d/...e2ARVOcaAb0/edit?pli=1#heading=h.virhrhvi7z9x

https://www.facebook.com/amtelectronics

12AX7



> *AMT Electronics 12AX7WS*
> Dual triode 12&#1040;&#1061;7WS is a solid-state analogue of the popular 12AX7 (E83CC) vacuum tubes. Its characteristics remain constant through all the operation time, where vacuum tubes require regular replacement due to characteristics degradation.
> 
> Heater voltage is 6,3V or 12,6V depending on heater leads connection type.
> ...




6L6



> *Max characteristics of the solid-state pentode AMT 6L6WS*
> 
> Maximum plate and screen voltage - 800V
> Max plate dissipation - 50W
> ...


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 11, 2012)

Those

Look

Cool

As

FUCK!!!

Im all about tubes but it would be cool for someone to finally tip the scale and set the new standard ya know? Awesome!


----------



## Ishan (Sep 11, 2012)

A few companies made things like this in the past, they worked fine for the most part (preamp tubes SS copy for the most part). SSing a 5150 sounds like a funny thing to do


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 11, 2012)

Interesting man. Keen for anything thats different regardless if it works or not. Gotta keep trying these new ideas. 

Will definitely been keeping a watchful eye.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yup this has been tried repeatedly and never sold well. Actually the timing is funny as Mike Fortin just posted pics of some really old versions of this kind of stuff he had lying around yesterday.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks cool. Would be great for backup if a tube goes mid-gig.

There was also talk of non-degrading tubes a few years ago. Somewhere on YouTube at a NAMM.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 11, 2012)

Apparently their goal is to do SS replacements that sound identical to the original. If they succeed and provide several "flavor" of these (different "brands", everyone have favorites), it could sell OK I guess.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 11, 2012)

this technology is still in early stages, and im sure eventually they'll become more of a common thing,
but it seems its an increasingly popular trend, jet city's retrovalves are fresh on the market, but havent gained a whole lot of attention, and have very mixed reviews

though with what amt has been coming up with lately, they might come out on top


----------



## cardinal (Sep 11, 2012)

After a weekend where I had multiple new tubes fail, I'm interested.

I'd be particularly interested in how an amp responds with these only in certain positions (phase inverter and effects loop buffers). Wonder if you could mix and match.

I also haven't seen this idea applied to power tubes before, but maybe that's old news, too. So, I'm interested, but only if there's a return policy, really.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 11, 2012)

Definitely man! Think of the possibilities! If these things end up slamming an amp like tubes do at high volume, they would sell like crazy! And making amps similar to randalls RTS series so you can mix and match would be ideal, on a budget of course


----------



## Curt (Sep 11, 2012)

Honestly, as a die-hard tube amp player, when these hit the market i'll buy some for when I NEED a retube but don't have the cash on hand to order new ones for the time being.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Sep 11, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Looks cool. Would be great for backup if a tube goes mid-gig.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking as well. It would be a nice back until you buy replacement tubes...


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, this looks pretty interesting; I wonder how they will compare to actual tubes in terms of sound and feel?


----------



## Decipher (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty neat! I would honestly love to giv'm a try or as mentioned a good solid back up set.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 11, 2012)

I always love when something that's been tried over and over again gets packaged as new by the latest company being hyped and guys flip out. This stuff has been around for AGES. The idea is not new. It's just never caught on because the results are never as good as an actual tube 

Here are the photos I mentioned earlier of the ancient version of this Fortin posted


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 11, 2012)

^^^ well yeah, but did you see how cool the new ones look? 


...oh wait this is supposed to be about sound


----------



## Decipher (Sep 11, 2012)

Although the idea's not new, with technology advancing the way it has, who knows, maybe these might be better than those before it? I personally would love to try the Power Valve replacements, not the pre's.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 11, 2012)

Curt said:


> Honestly, as a die-hard tube amp player, when these hit the market i'll buy some for when I NEED a retube but don't have the cash on hand to order new ones for the time being.



Assuming that a set of these ended up being cheaper than tubes.


----------



## ara_ (Sep 11, 2012)

Sephael said:


> Assuming that a set of these ended up being cheaper than tubes.



Which I doubt


----------



## technomancer (Sep 11, 2012)

Decipher said:


> Although the idea's not new, with technology advancing the way it has, who knows, maybe these might be better than those before it? I personally would love to try the Power Valve replacements, not the pre's.



Solid state technology has really not changed much... The advances have mostly been in chip and digital technology which isn't really applicable to power / preamp tubes


----------



## cardinal (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, I get that the idea isn't new, but it could be executed differently and hopefully better than before. I don thave high hopes, but if the power "tubes" aren't to expensive, they're a good alternative to have as backups that won't ever fail or need replacing, and I'd be interested in using the preamp "tubes" in the PI and loop buffer spots if they don't sound terrible because when a tube dies there, it takes out my whole amp, and it's happened a few too many times to me.

And I'll admit that I have no clue how this stuff works, but Matrix is getting great reviews for it's solid state amps, maybe these use something similar. It's not like all SS amps are the same.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 11, 2012)

Sephael said:


> Assuming that a set of these ended up being cheaper than tubes.


i guarantee it wont be, tubes are relatively inexpensive to make


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## cyril v (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw some links posted by Mike Fortin on their facebook page, might be worth looking into as well..

ToneGrinder "Tubes for the 21st Century"
About RetroValve's

Hopefully someone nails this technology, it seems like a novel idea and I'm not a tube snob, so honestly I'd have no problem using these if they sound just as good.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a feeling that this will end up like the modeling debate. Even if they can get them to respond similarly to tubes, there will always be someone that can (or think they can) hear a difference.

Maybe in a few generations, all of the diehard tube fans will be gone and everyone left will have grown up with digital representations of sound and won't the know the difference.

...or maybe I'm just full of shit


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Sep 11, 2012)

MetalDaze you beat me to it. It'll be the same as the Paper-in-oil cap brigade


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 11, 2012)

I would imagine these would utilize JFETs, which, to my knowledge none of the prior attempts did. Given how much praise the Tube Cake pedals (and now the Stonehead is starting to) get I could definitely see a market for these (if they nail it down right).


----------



## Raf_666 (Sep 12, 2012)

seems like a very innovative company , we can only embrace all who is looking into the future 

Raf


----------



## TMM (Sep 13, 2012)

If I hadn't already experienced AMT's products, I would have called BS on this. But I'm an absolute convert. If anyone can do this, and do it well, it's AMT. I say this as I'm about to list a VHT GP3 FS because my little AMT Bulava absolutely wipes the floor with it in all aspects. It's obviously MO, but yes, little JFET preamp pedal with 3-band EQ, volume, & gain, sounds, responds, and records better than the full tube pre with mothership controls and close to 8x the price new. I've spent the last 3 nights A/B'ing them for hours, because I was having such a hard time accepting it. I'd sit there dialing the GP3 for 30 min, getting it sounding awesome, then swich back to the Bulava, and it was like, 'Ah, there's that [tonal / response aspect] that setting on the GP3 was missing'.

I will definitely get a set of these if / when they're released. Currently ordering 3 more AMTs as soon as the GP3 sells. One is going to be the R-2, which I'm sure will pwn an actual Recto for recording and ease of tweaking.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 13, 2012)

TMM said:


> I will definitely get a set of these if / when they're released. Currently ordering 3 more AMTs as soon as the GP3 sells. One is going to be the R-2, which I'm sure will pwn an actual Recto for recording and ease of tweaking.




Damn dude! What are the other two AMTs gonna be?

edit, nvm saw your post in the other thread


TMM said:


> I'm ordering a D-2, R-2, and E-2 within the next week here. Possibly an O-2, S-2, and Vt-2, as well (if I can get a package deal!). Yeah, I had the Vt-2, and I'm definitely regretting selling it.




How did the Vt-2 compare to the GP3 then?


----------



## TMM (Sep 14, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> How did the Vt-2 compare to the GP3 then?



It reminded me most of the gain-modded GP3 I had (this one is stock). That is, it sounds a lot like a Pitbull / GP3, but with 1 part dry/tightness traded for 2 parts aggression and 3 parts gain, plus a little more low end.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 15, 2012)

TMM said:


> It reminded me most of the gain-modded GP3 I had (this one is stock). That is, it sounds a lot like a Pitbull / GP3, but with 1 part dry/tightness traded for 2 parts aggression and 3 parts gain, plus a little more low end.




mmmmm, low end


----------



## McKay (Dec 24, 2012)

100% getting these for my 6505. I'll buy tubes if I want to record it, for live and practice use this will be INSANELY good.

I'll be able to jam with my actual amp instead of ampsims and not have to worry about tube degradation.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 24, 2012)

IF they truly sound as good (if not better) I'd probably switch mine out for these as well. SS will almost always outlive tube. I don't think I'd jump on these at release though. I'd rather wait until they've been around for a while 1st (or until a tube of mine dies...whichever comes 1st).


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 24, 2012)

*whistles*


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd be curious to hear how well they do feedback. Also, there's the sustain that comes from the speakers physically vibrating the filaments (I can't remember the term for it), and I wonder how that would come across, if at all. Many years ago I used to think that solid state amps had to be better than tubes because the technology was newer. Then I tried a large Peavey head and realized I was wrong.

But, as with anything else musical, if you like how it sounds then use it . . .


----------

